# Visas ... and all that jazz



## thriftybrit (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi again

I have posted a few quesions already. I am coming to El Gouna to teach late August and my wife is accompanying me with no intention to work other that perhaps some voluntary work.

The school is to take care of my visa. I will be coming over on a "tourist visa" and they will be then applying for my "work visa" later. I have used quotes as these may not be pricise terms but hopefully you can get the gist.

I will take all of the required documents and once in Egypt the school will take care of obtaining my visa.

My wife will either travel with me at end August or join me after a week or two. She will then return for a two weeks early November when my daughter gives birth.

Is anyone able to give advice about my situation and how easy it will be to obtain a visa for my wife, I assume once I have my "work visa". Is this something we will be able to do for ourselves. I will ask the school for help and I am sure they will but I like to think about the worst case situation. 

What will be the biggest issues/challenges when applying for a visa for my wife, does she need to belinked to me and my job or would she simply obtain some sort of visa for herself? We will be there for two years first off.

Any snippets of advice/experience (or links to appropriate sites I am always happy to read) much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

thriftybrit said:


> Hi again
> 
> I have posted a few quesions already. I am coming to El Gouna to teach late August and my wife is accompanying me with no intention to work other that perhaps some voluntary work.
> 
> ...


Ask your school to advise you. If they don't seem helpful, find out why. They should have a lot of experience in getting visas for spouses, and since the visa situation has changed recently, they may be the best option to ask for advice.

Good luck and congratulations on the upcoming grandchild!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

if you get a work permit they will easy get residence visa - but there will say "not allowed to work" yours will say "work permitted"
get the school to apply for all visas at the same time


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sure the school will help. Even if they didn't it is easy to get an annual tourist visa in the Hurghada office. Just say she is retired. Make sure you get the separate entry/exit visa too which lasts for six months. I just renewed mine. It cost around LE152 for both visas and for 3 entries and exits.


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

My advise is different. If at all possible ask the school to arrange the work permit for you BEFORE you enter Egypt. The reason for this? If it is done, your wife is automatically sorted out, she will receive a 6 monthly renewable residency visa, with NO WORK endorsed. If you come in on a tourist visa, even if you then manage to get a work permit, your wifes residence visa is then not an automatic consideration. I am suggesting that your school, from what you say is not currently compliant to the visa rules. I am saying this tongue in check off cause because rules is what the senior guy feels it is when he wakes up in the morning. Overall I would not bet on this however, if it was me.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

gerhardme1954 said:


> My advise is different. If at all possible ask the school to arrange the work permit for you BEFORE you enter Egypt. The reason for this? If it is done, your wife is automatically sorted out, she will receive a 6 monthly renewable residency visa, with NO WORK endorsed. If you come in on a tourist visa, even if you then manage to get a work permit, your wifes residence visa is then not an automatic consideration. I am suggesting that your school, from what you say is not currently compliant to the visa rules. I am saying this tongue in check off cause because rules is what the senior guy feels it is when he wakes up in the morning. Overall I would not bet on this however, if it was me.


Schools--even the best ones--do not arrange for work permits until after one arrives in country. Most new teachers arrive a few days early so that the work permits are sorted. We have to provide our passports to have this completed.


----------



## kitesurfer (Jun 6, 2011)

*Visa's....*

I am Australian and working in Egypt. 
I have been here for three months now with my family and my company has been trying to get me a work visa since day 1....Every time they go to immigration, the rules have changed.
The latest info is that they require:
a certified translated copy of my CV (stamped from immigration in Cairo)
a copy of my work contract showing salary and duties, 
a letter from my company to explain why an Egyptian cannot do my job, 
my address in Alexandria with at least 2 utility bills,
passport photographs x 2,
a statement from an Egyptian bank showing some of my salary being paid into it

and the infamous......Insh Allah

Fortunately I obtained a 6 month multiple entry Business Visa prior to leaving Australia but this is not enough to stay long term.
My wife and children are currently on 30 day visas, but cannot get residency until I have a "work permit". 

We plan on travel outside Egypt next month and want to be sure we can get back into the country. 
Tomorrow we are going to Alexandria Immigration to have a go at getting them a 12 month multiple entry Tourist visa. I will update how it went and what we required once it is done.

Regards

Simon


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

kitesurfer said:


> I am Australian and working in Egypt.
> I have been here for three months now with my family and my company has been trying to get me a work visa since day 1....Every time they go to immigration, the rules have changed.
> The latest info is that they require:
> a certified translated copy of my CV (stamped from immigration in Cairo)
> ...




Welcome in Egypt Simon


----------



## kitesurfer (Jun 6, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks,

It has been a very trying few months, but we are settled into an apartment in Kafr Abdou, kids are in school, have the bank accounts sorted, and after much difficulty, internet ON.

There have been many frustrations, nothing happens quickly, and many are out to rip us off. We have learned a lot of lessons but now feel conformable to get by on a daily basis.

I have read many of your posts and have used the information on several occasions.

Thanks again

Simon


----------

